

SlidePay (YC W12) Tries To Be The “Android” of Payments - charliepinto
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/30/slidepay/

======
vailripper
Best of luck - this is exactly what we're looking for. Suggestion: It would be
fantastic if we could port existing merchant accounts or (better yet) existing
gateways. For example, we're currently using Braintree for web transactions,
but would love to use your service for mobile. It would be great if we could
continue using our vaulted cards on braintree, but use your service for
frontend.

~~~
charliepinto
let's chat. my email is charlie[at]slidepay[dot]com.

------
gt565k
How is this different from Stripe?

[https://stripe.com/us/help/pricing](https://stripe.com/us/help/pricing)

It's interesting that the fees are the same for a transaction when a card
isn't present 2.9% + 30 cents, but 2.5% + 10 cents per transaction when a card
is present.

I wonder what Stripe's response to this will be.

~~~
wmf
With Stripe you type in the card number. With SlidePay you swipe the card.

~~~
gt565k
does SlidePay give you a slider? You can slide cards with Stripe, you just
need a card slider that you can use on the phone and implement the stripe API
with it.

Edit: OK, it appears they give you a slider.

------
primigenus
I don't get the analogy. SlidePay is the "Android" of payments versus Square
as the "Apple" of payments, but the author then goes on to say SlidePay is
like a white label version of Square. How is Android a white label version of
iOS? How does the analogy help frame this service? Why not just explain what
it is and how it's different directly?

~~~
gkoberger
With the iPhone, everything (device, software, services) are from Apple.

With Android, Google provides parts that different device manufacturers can
use to augment their device. Manufacturers can use their own hardware and add
whatever software they want to Android.

Not a great analogy, though -- especially since my initial impression was that
it only worked on Android while Square was for iOS.

A better analogy would probably be "Stripe's API + Square's Hardware".

------
TomJoad
This is great, I've been searching all over for a white-label Square. Others,
like PayAnywhere, have fallen short.

~~~
charliepinto
let's chat about this. my email is charlie[at]slidepay[dot]com

------
dlinder
For others researching options for card-present transactions with an API,
there's also [http://getcardflight.com](http://getcardflight.com)

They feature a Stripe integration of some sort.

------
jessepollak
I'm not sure about the technology or business, but I will say that I
absolutely love the interactive sliding graphics on their landing page.

------
martythemaniak
I was just researching rolling my own payment system for an app using the
Stripe API and a card reader. Looking forward to trying this out.

~~~
boatbasin
If you're looking to integrate a card reader and a Stripe account, you might
want to check out CardFlight: [https://getcardflight.com/connect-with-
stripe](https://getcardflight.com/connect-with-stripe)

------
hkmurakami
well they sure chose one hell of a great name for this pivot to a service
catering to physical cc readers. For that alone I am damn impressed right now.
Great branding.

------
mrjaeger
One of the best teams out there, good luck guys!

------
dw5ight
sounds like a hell of pivot. best of luck guys!

------
chourobin
Best of luck guys!

